# Von Hayden



## CindyT (Jul 15, 2008)

Is anybody here familar with Von Hayden GSD's or does anyone have one of their dogs? I am doing reasearch on my next agility dog! Looking for working lines. Thanks!


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

Kim is one of my FB friends....I dont know her personally...but she is real nice....I dont think you will go wrong with this one.


----------



## schhbabe (May 22, 2013)

CindyT, contact me privately by email at schhbabe at gmail dot com. I have owned two of her dogs in the past.


----------

